
Neural Photo Editor - mmastrac
https://github.com/ajbrock/Neural-Photo-Editor
======
mmastrac
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDELBFSeqQs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDELBFSeqQs)

Paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.07093](http://arxiv.org/abs/1609.07093)

~~~
SjuulJanssen
I totally thought the movie was a fake

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Well, if you're like me and not an expert in the field, you could be forgiven
following a sentence like this:

>I originally developed this interface as a tool to explore the latent space
of the introspective adversarial network, a novel hybridization of the VAE and
GAN which powers this system.

------
geforce2060
NVIDIA shared a similar real-time deep editing demo developed by Adobe and
Berkeley
([https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIA/videos/10154055823608253/?pn...](https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIA/videos/10154055823608253/?pnref=story))
several days ago.

Adobe's open source prototype:
[https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN](https://github.com/junyanz/iGAN) Video:
[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~junyanz/projects/gvm/](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~junyanz/projects/gvm/)

------
amelius
I'm wondering, can a similar technique be used to zoom-in on a photo? If you
can detect features of the face (eyes, nose, mouth), and you have a library of
examples of these features at high resolution, you can supposedly fill-in the
missing details of a zoomed-in image using this library.

~~~
rcpt
There are a few ways to go about this eg. using adversarial or deconvolutional
networks. Super resolution is a little tricky to evaluate so it's hard to have
good benchmarks but Waifu2x is the best-named approach thus far.

~~~
carpenumidium
Waifu2x is best suited for artwork though. It doesn't scale photographs all
that well fme.

~~~
Darkenetor
Nnedi3 does.

------
lips
I am so looking forward to progress in this area, and expect it to be huge in
desktop editing and in-camera processing, w/r/t both actual edits, and tonal
adjustment. I know much more about the Adobe Raw Engine that I'd ever want to,
slowly and painfully acquired via editing 200K+ images - but I _know_ that the
proper software will be able to select starting presets for me based on the
image characteristics.

------
efangs
or "THEM"

